# L'amore nascosto



## Old Rocknroll (10 Giugno 2009)

Qualcuno l'ha visto?
Merita?
Ci vorremo andare a vederlo nel fine settimana


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

mai visto


----------



## Lettrice (10 Giugno 2009)

Ho letto la tama... troppo peso


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho letto la tama... troppo peso


Detto con quella faccia sei credibile


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Qualcuno l'ha visto?
> Merita?
> Ci vorremo andare a vederlo nel fine settimana


bel titolo..ma non l'ho visto nè letto nulla sul filme


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Qualcuno l'ha visto?
> Merita?
> Ci vorremo andare a vederlo nel fine settimana


Vorrei andare a vederlo anch'io. Ho letto buone recensioni. La Huppert superba come sempre (hai visto La pianista?).


----------



## Old Rocknroll (11 Giugno 2009)

*......*



MK ha detto:


> Vorrei andare a vederlo anch'io. Ho letto buone recensioni. La Huppert superba come sempre (hai visto La pianista?).


Ciao.
Me l'hanno prestato tempo fa.
E' appoggiato sul lettore dvd di casa da settimane, ma non trovo il coraggio, la forza e la voglia di vederlo: ho l'impressione che sarà tostissimissimo.
Chi me l'ha consigliato m'ha detto che è bello ma ricco di scene emotivamente forti. 
L'amore nascosto sembrerebbe altrettanto "emozionale"


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Me l'hanno prestato tempo fa.
> E' appoggiato sul lettore dvd di casa da settimane, ma non trovo il coraggio, la forza e la voglia di vederlo: ho l'impressione che sarà tostissimissimo.
> Chi me l'ha consigliato m'ha detto che è bello ma ricco di scene emotivamente forti.
> L'amore nascosto sembrerebbe altrettanto "emozionale"


Più che tosto. Sono stata male per un po' dopo la visione. Credo ti piacerebbe. Il libro dal quale è tratto è altrettanto forte, anche di più.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vorrei andare a vederlo anch'io. Ho letto buone recensioni. La Huppert superba come sempre (hai visto La pianista?).





MK ha detto:


> Più che tosto. Sono stata male per un po' dopo la visione. Credo ti piacerebbe. Il libro dal quale è tratto è altrettanto forte, anche di più.















ma se hai scritto  che non l'hai letto!!


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se hai scritto che non l'hai letto!!


Ho scritto che L'amore nascosto (film) non l'ho ancora visto. La pianista è un film tratto da un libro di Elfriede Jelinek. Visto il film e letto il libro.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (11 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> bel titolo..ma non l'ho visto nè letto nulla sul filme


Ciao.
Per farti un'idea ....

http://www.comingsoon.it/scheda_film.asp?key=1090&film=L-amore-nascosto


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Per farti un'idea ....
> 
> http://www.comingsoon.it/scheda_film.asp?key=1090&film=L-amore-nascosto




minchia che orchite!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma guardatevi qualche film di mel brooks ogni tanto che vi fate sane risate e lo spirito ne beneficia


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> minchia che orchite!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao. Un mio mito. Ti suonerà strano e potrà sembrarti inverosimilie, ma io ho un enorme, dico immenso, senso dell'humour.
Ci crederesti?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

*ciao*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao. Un mio mito. Ti suonerà strano e potrà sembrarti inverosimilie, ma io ho un enorme, dico immenso, senso dell'humour.
> Ci crederesti?



no


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> no


Peccato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sono solito dividere l'umanità in due. quelli che hanno e quelli che non hanno senso dell.umorismo. Io mi ascrivo al primo gruppo.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Peccato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scherzavo nè?
a conferma di quanto sopra


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Asudem ha detto:


> scherzavo nè?
> a conferma di quanto sopra


malandrina ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Brooks preferito?
Miei:
Per favore ammazzate le vecchiette
L'ultima follia di Mel Brooks
Frankenstein Jr


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> malandrina !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frankenstein Jr in pole position
mezzogiorno e mezzo di fuoco


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> Frankenstein Jr in pole position
> mezzogiorno e mezzo di fuoco


comici preferiti?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> comici preferiti?


in assoluto su tutti Gene Wilder. Lo adoro


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> in assoluto su tutti Gene Wilder. Lo adoro


E pensare che ha raggiunto l'apice del successo commerciale con un film tutto sommato insipido, la Signora in Rosso. Cmq si è stato un grande: era ottimo anche in coppia con Richard Pryor.

Ti dirò che non so rispondere al quesito da me stesso posto: nel senso che è il film nel suo complesso che può o meno divertirmi, non tanto l'attore.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E pensare che ha raggiunto l'apice del successo commerciale con un film tutto sommato insipido, la Signora in Rosso. Cmq si è stato un grande: era ottimo anche in coppia con Richard Pryor.
> 
> Ti dirò che non so rispondere al quesito da me stesso posto: nel senso che è il film nel suo complesso che può o meno divertirmi, non tanto l'attore.


guarda che aveva  avuto un enorme successo già con mel brooks in mezzogioro e mezzo di fuoco.
Era pure in un episodio di_  tutto quello che avreste voluto sapere sul sesso di woody allen 

	
	
		
		
	


	







_
con richard pryor il migliore era: _nessuno ci può fermare_ e _wagon lits con omicidi _che pochi conoscono ma sono strepitosi


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Giugno 2009)

*......*



Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che aveva  avuto un enorme successo già con mel brooks in mezzogioro e mezzo di fuoco.
> Era pure in un episodio di_  tutto quello che avreste voluto sapere sul sesso di woody allen
> 
> 
> ...


Che flash : me l'ero scordato. Non lo vedo da una vita ....


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Che flash : me l'ero scordato. Non lo vedo da una vita ....


nessuno ci può fermare resta il migliore


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggJKkIBJY2Q


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggJKkIBJY2Q


ciao.
un tempo mi pettinavo come ollio (senza baffi)ma ero leggermente più carina


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ciao.
> un tempo mi pettinavo come ollio (senza baffi)ma ero leggermente più carina





































scusa ma mi è venuta la sgrigna come a stanlio
cmq ciao.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa ma mi è venuta la sgrigna come a stanlio
> cmq ciao.


 ciao io e il mio caschetto ti salutiamo


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

ciao anche da me.
e pure dal mio computer
e anche il mouse non nicchia e vi smolla un ciao

il cestino della carta invece oggi è un po' imbronciato e non ci non ci spererei in un ciao


----------



## Old Rocknroll (18 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> Qualcuno l'ha visto? Io stesso
> Merita? Ni, So
> Ci vorremo andare a vederlo nel fine settimana


Duro, senza speranza  sul conflitto madre/figlia. Qualche spiraglio di salvezza nel rapporto nonna/nipote
Consigliato, ma non troppo, a chiunque abbia un conflitto ancor aperto con la madre: si risolverebbe solo con la morte di uno dei due contendenti .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  Ma la morte dell'una diventa la speranza di vita serena dell'altra


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Duro, senza speranza sul conflitto madre/figlia. Qualche spiraglio di salvezza nel rapporto nonna/nipote
> Consigliato, ma non troppo, a chiunque abbia un conflitto ancor aperto con la madre: si risolverebbe colo con la morte di uno dei due contendenti ....


Immaginavo, lo vedrò a breve...


----------

